# Few X-mas baits for a friend



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Fellas,

Been away awhile, but finally found some time to finish a few baits for a buddy of mine for X-mas presents.
he has had some incredible musky success on my custom J-bugs and asked for one in all black (don't do all black...I can never resist adding at least a little glitter) , one black with a pattern, and one all black with a large white dot on the head for night fishing.
Well here is what I came up with using some creative authority ...also gave me a chance to showcase some of the new custom eyes I've been playing around with.....hope you like them.
I hope everybody is having a Merry Holiday Season,

Best,

MS


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Those are really nice!I've seen the Irish Whip on another site.I like the eyes and the black is a favorite color of mine.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

The jitterbug is one of my all time favorite fishing lures. Those are simply amazing, and no doubt just as effective. Where can we get one if we so choose?

Mr. A


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice! I love the subtle use of blue glitter.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful !! Love the eyes !!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those look dynamite! As VC said, the subtle blue glitter really looks great on that black.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Black baits look killer! Man those are nice.


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice, I'll take some in my stocking 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks fellas....felt great to get back in the shop....more to come I hope 

Merry Christmas 

MS


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Those look great!!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Killer..............


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

What? What store did you buy those in?




Just kidding but they do look almost to pretty to fish with. LOL And love to see them in a store somewhere.


----------

